# Quebec city - The most beautiful place on earth



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Photos by Jeffilan57 on Flickr


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Photos by Jeffilan57 on Flickr


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Beautiful...but far from the "most beautiful place on Earth".


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

So beautiful


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Quebec city is a very nice, beautiful place indeed; those houses are extreme beautiful :cheers: trés belle kay:


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

I can't wait to visit this city on my next trip :yes:


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

love the way the snow just gives it just the right touch


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

Quebec City! Woot! So many people, when they think of Paradise, think of tropical places. For me it has always been the opposite. Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Very,very Nice!
I Love It!


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Amazing!


----------



## xiote (Apr 25, 2009)

Beautiful indeed!


----------



## fri (May 2, 2009)

I don't know why, but I thought Quebec City was Montreal, and I've BEEN to Quebec City too, even though that was a looooong time ago.

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## guille_89uy (Jan 14, 2008)

tres jolie!


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

after seeing these pictures i agree with the name of the thread!


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

Not bad, but should add "one of" to the title


----------



## Camilo_Costa (Oct 27, 2007)

Canada is just perfect.
Quebec as well.


----------



## DrT (Jun 24, 2005)

Tres romantique, sorry, my best attempt at French. 

I saw a while back ago, I think it was in Money Magazine, that Quebec City ranked as one of the top ten most romantic places to honeymoon in North America.

Great pics. Almost always see summertime pics. This winter series is excellent.


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

I've been to that city and it's in deed beautiful


----------



## ErickMontreal (Aug 5, 2008)

Perfect !

Quebec tu es belle femme!


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Tres Jolie Quebeq!!..

I want to spent my Chrismas holiday over there :lol:


----------



## armael (Sep 9, 2006)

No doubt that this city is beautiful


----------



## johnd690 (Jun 3, 2009)

beautiful! but where are the people?


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Indeed it is beautiful!


----------



## starman1695 (Oct 28, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful. More...please!


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Credits
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/942774122/sizes/l/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/pofortin/2365498372/sizes/o/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/pofortin/2365498372/sizes/o/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jesspics/116350873/sizes/o/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/willowd/2178930217/sizes/l/


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

^ Ha, seeing that snow ... in just a few weeks it will be coming down.


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Credits
http://www.flickr.com/photos/pofortin/2293024878/sizes/l/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/384565404/sizes/l/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/morgsw/3266281104/sizes/l/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mathoov/336154368/sizes/l/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mathoov/336154450/sizes/l/


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Looking/Up said:


> ^ Ha, seeing that snow ... in just a few weeks it will be coming down.


Lucky you, why don't we swap cities?


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

Nah, I like the snow. It's magical. 

Great pictures!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

That's a great place for ice skating. Very nice!


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

Wow, that is very beautiful!


----------



## CancunToronto (Sep 9, 2009)

i went there last year..its very cute...


----------



## skyscraper03 (Feb 12, 2005)

hellospank25 said:


> Photos by Jeffilan57 on Flickr


P R E T T Y !!!
One of the prettiest places in the universe!!!


----------



## Gieneklon (Dec 16, 2007)

Perfect old city.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

awesomely beautiful.
I think it's the perfect place to spend christmas.


----------



## jam5 (May 30, 2007)

Breathtaking -I would be curious to see how beautiful Quebec City is during the summer, since I am planning on taking a vacation there (as well as Montreal) next August.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

This castle, chateau is really amazing


>


:cheers:


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

So nice !!!
more plz !! :cheers:


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

wow so beautiful. Definately a place to visit.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Beautiful! I miss Quebec!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow...awesomely beautiful.
I like those narrow streets with lots of christmas decorations 
and lights and thick snow.
it's my kind of town to spend christmas with family.

_________________________________
Thread:Vancouver & Burbs


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Quebec city, and especially the old town is indeed place to spent christmas there


----------



## MontrealYul (Nov 9, 2007)

edit


----------



## MontrealYul (Nov 9, 2007)

edit


----------



## MontrealYul (Nov 9, 2007)

QC


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Corine Ouellet*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Corine Ouellet* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Corine Ouellet* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Corine Ouellet* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Corine Ouellet* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Corine Ouellet* ​


----------

